# Can I pose a somewhat abstract, purely hypothetical question?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

If you knew you were gonna die, possibly soon, what would you do? 
And youre not the richest person in the world, and you dont have superpowers.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Spread thy seed, :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

See, I already KNOW I'm going to die... Possibly soon... so what I'm doing now is what I'd be doing.

Living my life.. doing the things I love.

I think there's a passage in the Code Of The Samurai about how freeing it is, when one realizes that one is, in fact, already dead.


Seems a pointless waste, to me, to live your life any other way....

"Spread thy seed"
I think it was Schopenhauer who said (And was echoed by David Benatar) something to the effect, "The best of all possible gifts is the gift of having never been born."


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Donate as much spunk as I can. Both internally and in things to be frozen. 
Go kill some bad pimps and drug dealers and rapists.
Give a little prep talk to schools about morality and death!
Find worthy people to give my gear to.
Max my visa by getting a Darth Vader suit.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I think there's a passage in the Code Of The Samurai about how freeing it is, when one realizes that one is, in fact, already dead.


Can you explain that? I don't understand what it's implying?

I think I would tell all my friends how much they matter to me, find wonderful homes for my two cats, my beloved guitars, my two cars. Then I would probably take some serious action against some 'anti-humanity' types/organizations (which shall remain nameless) that I despise. If you're goin' out, you might as well go out BIG!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Rent the movie "Ghost Dog"... It 'shows' you what it means better than words on a CRT could ever explain...


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

make up my will and write a letter to my son and wife.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> See, I already KNOW I'm going to die... Possibly soon... so what I'm doing now is what I'd be doing.
> 
> Living my life.. doing the things I love.
> 
> I think there's a passage in the Code Of The Samurai about how freeing it is, when one realizes that one is, in fact, already dead.


There is definitely something to that. In a previous life experience, we were told "you're already dead, but it's up to you to determine how and where you meet it". 

Live life like everyday is your last, let those who matter know they matter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

"In a previous life experience"
I HOPE you're not talking about a "past-life" reincarnation thing... 

What a load of bullflop!


" Live life like everyday is your last"
... and one day you'll be RIGHT!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

But I do have superpowers! Anyway, I guess I am doing it, I live my life on my terms and I went thru an incredible yet trying experience that most wouldn't even consider, just so I could be me, it was that or death and I had been close to death on a few occasions. I live for the day, or more likely, the weekend. The future is now, don't wait until the kids are grown, or you retire, or the house is paid for, etc. Just get out there and do it!

Ain't nobody gonna stop me now!
Mich

"I am what I am, thank god
Some people just don't understand." - JMH


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "In a previous life experience"
> I HOPE you're not talking about a "past-life" reincarnation thing...
> 
> What a load of bullflop!
> ...


How do you know? Where's your evidence?

The atheist has no more hard proof than the theist. That's why I remain a devout agnostic.

If you expect me to change my mind I would demand the same as I would from that pesky Witness who wakes me up on weekend mornings.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, guess I should have phrased that one differently, I was referring to a previous line of work that had a much higher risk factor involved in it than what I do now.

I've seen enough in my life and buried enough friends to beleive that a person needs to live each day like it's the last. You don't have to buy into it. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Go kill some bad pimps and drug dealers and rapists.
> 
> Give a little prep talk to schools about morality and death!




....would this include advising students to kill people?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

"That's why I remain a devout agnostic."
That's your choice and you're welcome to it.

There is enough evidence like leading questions and 'planted' memories that call ALL so-called "evidence" in support of "Past Lives" into more than enough question


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

good thing the question was hypothetical, huh guys!!!

i know i would do these things:
play guitar, loudly, for extended periods of time
jam with my best friends (it helps that they're musicians )
tell the people i love that i love them
cry
have the most fun i can have with the people i love
stop taking things for granted


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Nothing different than I'm doing now. Hang out with friends, play music.
Not that I want to die, but I know where I'm going when I do, and I can't wait to meet the big JC.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

"I can't wait to meet the big JC."
You goal is to meet John Carpenter? I mean sure, he's made some good movies, but he's not the end all and be all.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> Nothing different than I'm doing now. Hang out with friends, play music.
> Not that I want to die, but I know where I'm going when I do, and I can't wait to meet the big JC.:food-smiley-004:


Johnny Cash?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Johnny Cash?


That would be an honour indeed.


I met him when I was a boy. 

He was much bigger than I was, and still is.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I can't wait to meet the big JC."
> You goal is to meet John Carpenter? I mean sure, he's made some good movies, but he's not the end all and be all.



...his sister could play a righteous shuffle, however.

-dh


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Jed Clampett is a fictional character.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

So's the "JC" I suspect Xanadu is talking about.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> So's the "JC" I suspect Xanadu is talking about.


Think what you want. Your opinion matter's nothing to me.
And everybody here know's I'm talking about Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I's get a whole lot of life insurance and make sure that those I left behind were well taken care of, then I would celebrate and appreciate verything I have untill my last breath.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

"Your opinion matter's nothing to me."
Apparently neither do facts or evidence or reason... But that's your choice....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Apparently neither do facts or evidence or reason... But that's your choice....


I'm a biology major, and know enough about evolution, if that's what you're getting at...

If you want, we can have a discussion about this, I'd love to hear new evidence.
Email me, [email protected]:wave:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Xanadu you stick to your guns. Everyone needs something to believe in, even if it is the belief that everything sucks and nothing exists beyond this life...it's still a belief.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

Thought Id be rude here and chime in-



Heres what I think about this 

Truth is what YOU believe, thats it. 
Personally, I think everything is true, all of it, 
the problem is... 
I dont know what to beleive anymore!

Other than I cant spell


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

"and know enough about evolution"
What would evolution have to do with "Jesus"? History, sure... Archaeology, even better... 

"we can have a discussion about this"
I don't play chess with pigeons, thanks.

"Truth is what YOU believe"
As Dr Jones said, "Archaeology is the search for FACT, not truth... if it's truth you're interested in, Dr Tyree's Philosophy class is right down the hall."

Try believing you can fly off a 50 story building, and see how much your BELIEF becomes truth. The truth is in the street-pizza.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...keep flinging the personal insults, clint old buddy.

they reveal a lot about you.

:smile:

-dh


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> If you knew you were gonna die, possibly soon, what would you do?
> And youre not the richest person in the world, and you dont have superpowers.


Spend as much time with my wife and kids as humanly possible.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> If you knew you were gonna die, possibly soon, what would you do?



...hmmmm...i'm already doing what i want to do with my life. the only thing that would make me happier would be to quit the dreaded day job and do it (songwriting) 24-7.

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "and know enough about evolution"
> What would evolution have to do with "Jesus"? History, sure... Archaeology, even better...


Evolution has little to do with Jesus, but has to do with God creating the world. And achaeology proves that Jesus walked the earth. There's just as many facts in archaeology that proves the bible is real than there is against it.


ClintonHammond said:


> "we can have a discussion about this"
> I don't play chess with pigeons, thanks.


Whatever man. Your loss.


btw, Learn how to use the quote button, it's not really that hard.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*caution anti thinking tirade*



ClintonHammond said:


> "...
> "Truth is what YOU believe"
> As Dr Jones said, "Archaeology is the search for FACT, not truth... if it's truth you're interested in, Dr Tyree's Philosophy class is right down the hall."
> 
> Try believing you can fly off a 50 story building, and see how much your BELIEF becomes truth. The truth is in the street-pizza.



I dont care about what Dr/Mr. Jones thinks, maybe Mrs. Jones though, have you seen her?

I meant truth with a small t--anyways as far as your building and flying theory goes, 

-How do you know? I mean really? Think about it. We cant not ask the pizza if he is a person flying or not since we cant communicate. He has become something else in his different reality. Perhaps he still sees himself flying.

Lets face facts, Nobody knows anything. Ive studied and read just about everything and of this I am sure.

Persons only think they know so they can wile away their lives talking and musing about this and that and how smart they. All because they have nothing else to do. Some even do it and call it "work", hell they even sell it at University where people "pay" to fill up with the snake-oil ideology.
Others use a less scientific approach, like a church or a politic.

Having try to figure out things they make answers and then satisfy themselves that they really are important. This in attempt to complicate their meaning so as to confuse the less interested and take their money. 

That way they can feel superior and look down on the people whom are being taken in by the BS. "We know this" and "We think that"! Buy this! and eat that, drink this and take this for that, do this and have this ...It goes on and on, of this, thats bad, thats good, Ive had a belly full .

I have an interest in String theory though, I mean the six string one, that and getting my 20 posts so I can enter the contest.

Now thats a tirade.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

"God creating the world"
Zero evidence to support the existence of any so-called "God" 

"achaeology proves that Jesus walked the earth"
Evidenced by? *Edit... ya know what? Don't bother... I'd prefer to NOT clutter up this message board shooting holes in what you THINK is evidence.... So, believe what you want.... It's your life. You're allowed to be wrong. Just like I'm allowed to think it unfortunate.... 

"Learn how to use the quote button"
I don't NEED the quote button.... 

"Now thats a tirade."
Not a tirade, but if you were to be warned about post-padding, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rent a space out in the middle of nowhere, buy a Boutique Marshall Stack clone, and the best Les Paul and SG I could find and go out rockin'


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*curious*

Clint-very curious-Wahts post padding? Is that like: wrapping up the fence so the goats dont hurt their heads? 

-but seriously if its a bad thing , I stand warned and thanks-Im sorry-but if I only knew what it was I may not do it again-


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

I was making a joke Soupbone, that your post was kinda like candy-floss.... Mostly just empty space.

,-)

But I'll wager Webster's would support the goat protection thing too!


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

Okay I guess I was trying to be funny with the tiradical post-I like things to be light, afterall we dont need too much to think when thers lots to drink...cheers
:food-smiley-004:


----------

